# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  Medal Of Honor Spearhead

## ساره

أنا اليوم جايبلكم لعبه ميدل أف هنر المفضله لدى البعض منكم ,،

صوره غلاف اللعبه : 


معلومات عن اللعبه بالأجنبى : 
*Game information :* 
================== 

Engage the enemy in a series of all-new WWII missions in this Expansion Pack 
for Medal of Honor Allied Assault. Drop behind enemy lines on D-Day, escort 
a supply truck to safety, and locate top-secret documents in Berlin before 
the Russians lay siege to the city. Your tour of duty continues now. 

A few hours after escorting the supply truck to your fellow soldiers, youre 
all finally sitting around enjoying some of the hard-fought spoils of combat. 
In a flash, the scene turns to chaos. A barrage of enemy shells shatters the 
nighttime quiet, and you&AElig;re in the midst of an all-out firefight. With German 
infantry and tanks storming across the open field, you&AElig;ll need to think fast. 
From picking off the enemy one at a time with your sniper rifle, to mowing them 
down with a mounted machine-gun, to taking out Tiger tanks with a bazooka, 
use whatever it takes to stop the advance. 


*Installation Information : 

*
For CDKEY use 5000-0000000-0000000-5039 or use list of serials in /crack dir. 

*تحميل اللعبة*

*Download links

*
http://rapidshare.com/files/80330317...iGHT.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/80330406...iGHT.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/80330546...iGHT.part3.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/80330646...iGHT.part4.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/80330771...iGHT.part5.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/80330896...iGHT.part6.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/80331030...iGHT.part7.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/80331052...iGHT.part8.rar

*Password* : alivedownload.com

----------


## The Gentle Man

مشكووووووووووره ساره
الله يعطيكي العافيه

----------


## ساره

شكرا على الرد

----------


## جسر الحياة

شكرا كتير يا سارة على اللعبه
هاي اللعة عندي وهي حلوة كتير

----------

